# At what age did your baby start barking?



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I was just curious to see at what age everybody else's maltese started to bark. Kadie whines like crazy but hasn't even started to attempt to bark yet


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I don't remember, but I think Tanner was born barking.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I don't remember, but I think Tanner was born barking.[/B]


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I think it was around 4 months...
I remember her first attempt to bark at three months, she was so funny!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Count your blessings, once they find their voice it's very hard to keep them from airing it








Both Scooby and Koko were quiet for a month or so after coming home, then once they found out they could make a real noise they haven't stopped since, they actually start one another off and it's like they are trying to outdo one another







Gets really loud around here sometimes and I have resorted to wearing ear plugs when they won't stop







The water squirt bottle is a life (ear) saver here, it works miricles


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I sure wish Molly never learned to bark. She is so annoying when she starts. I'm going to get a squirt bottle to see if that helps.......................Pat


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

Boston will be 4 months next month on the 5 and he doesn’t bark. He can because I’ve heard it before. He will get into one of his moods where he will run around the house really fast as if a ghost is chasing him and stop at me and bark and continue the whole process again. When I leave home I will hear him whine, but never bark. He's very quiet and I’m happy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I was just curious to see at what age everybody else's maltese started to bark. Kadie whines like crazy but hasn't even started to attempt to bark yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please don't complain about not barking!!!!







You may live to regret it later....when Abbey finally started barking - she never stopped!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Please don't complain about not barking!!!!







You may live to regret it later....when Abbey finally started barking - she never stopped!!!
[/QUOTE]

Trust me I'm not complaining. My last malt LOVED to bark. i started this thread to count down how many days of peace I have left


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Coco just started barking and she is 15 weeks old. She mostly whines a lot but every so often (most often when she thinks we've both left the house) she will bark.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Maggies' been barking since she came home. She was just barking at a plastic bag in the kitchen, at her reflection in the dishwasher and now she's barking at Jasmine because Jasmine won't let her steal her treat









Maggie does the whining too, but she sounds like a little bird chirping when she does









Rita


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Little Lily didn't make a peep all day when we were on our marathon journey home to Georgia, I thought she is such a quiet angel.

Well that ended when we got home and she heard Snowball bark. Next thing I hear is squeeky little bark(sounded like someone stepped on a bird), and I think it freaked her out as much as it did me. 

She will now let out a little bark when she wants some attention. She knows I will drop everything to make sure she's o.k. She get's a look like" ha ha I can make you come running." Poor Snowball will look at me as if to say"don't think I did anything to her, she did that all by herself."


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

The girls started barking at 11 weeks, but they were cute little barks back then, and their voices slowly have gotten bigger and BIGGER... They hear me open my car door when I come home for my lunch hour to play, and when I come home at night after work and the barking starts up...(they are in the Laundry room, with two rooms between them and my car, but I can hear them from the driveway!)....Tiny dogs, BIG voices! 

Well, my favorite barks are the musical/rhythmic ones they sometimes make, quickly taking turns in succession: 








*BARK*







bark







*BARK*







bark







*BARK*







bark







*BARK*







bark







*BARK*







bark







*BARK*







bark _etc_

Such a musical household! They want to join in the _fun!_


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I usually dread the time when the puppies start barking. Individually they all start at about 4 weeks old. At 8 weeks old they have what I call "barking contests". One barks, then another will bark, back and forth it will go getting louder and louder, then they all start barking at the same time. Usually this is about the time I want to go to sleep. 

Any way all my puppies leave here knowing how to bark. If they do it or not...........................

Tina


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've heard about the water bottle, with my dogs before, we'd just use a can/jar/whatever with some change in it and shake it. They *hate* the sound and usually would stop!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Roxie did not bark for what seemed to be a long time. We were starting to wonder if she could bark. When she finally did they were very cute little barks. She is still not a big barker, usually when someone comes to the door. I am wondering if they really bark more when there is two. Then they get each other going. My neighbors used to have beagles, those dogs could really bark, and they wouldn't shut up.


----------



## art (Oct 31, 2006)

Mia did not bark until she was at least 8 months old. She is over a year old now and only barks when someone is at the door or when she gets startled. There are times that she goes a full day without barking, she'll whimper or play growl but not bark. Not sure if she isnt used to using her voice yet or if thats the way she is.


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

Skwooshee is 7 months old and rarely barks.

Every once in a while he will spit out a little grrr...arf? This is usually when one of my other dogs barks (and hes a selective barker).

So far ive been lucky...but uh frankly... u guys are scarin me hahaha.

I think it helps that he is up at work with me in a kennel everysingle day (since the day i got him). He hears, sees, meets diff. dogs and people frequesntly. Im hoping this makes a difference...but we'll see.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't remember exactly when he started barking. But he doesn't bark a lot. He only barks when he really needs to tell me something. 

It's very random. He will sometimes bark when he hears another dog or thinks someone is at the door.

But it is very random!! He barks and growls at my boyfriend's fish!


----------

